# Spring walleye on the Sandusky



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone had good luck with walleye on the Sandusky or is it better trying to fight shoulder to shoulder on the maumee this spring?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

It's shoulder to shoulder on the Sandusky too when the fishing is anywhere near decent. Fewer fish, and considerably less area to fish. Even living in Huron, I still go past Fremont clear to Maumee. Now for White Bass, that's another story... love fishing the Sandusky.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya definitely dont go too the sandusky.....i dont want anymore people there hahah.....

The entire river will be changing shortly once the dam is finally removed....then your going to have the entire river to fish to try locating the eyes.....then it will be really difficult! But I think it will help the walleye in general greatly!!! Only a month or so away from eye fishin!


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well thanks guys for the update. I was just trying to see as a begginner to river fishing if it was better to get experience at the maumee or the sandusky. 

P.S. Coolwater, your website is very informational and your pacu story is amazing. I remember seeing that in the messenger back when it happened.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank you Nate. Did you happen to read the section on "The Walleye Run"? If you are new to fishing the run - it provides a nice overview. Imho at least.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ohh CoolWater I know who you are now....me and my buddy are Avid Sandusky river fishermen. We should hook up sometime this spring/summer and cast a few lines together.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea coolwater cool site..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i havent fished freemont in years, but when i did, after a few seasons i hung up the waders and fished on shore in the rocks on the east side of the river. i always seemed to do better and didnt need to stand in that current.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Has the maumee taken off yet on the Walleye and would it be worth the gas to drive up on Sunday and fish Monday and Tuesday of next week?


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just visited the Coolwater site. A great site done by a great sportsman. Both entertaining and informative. I made my son read some of it since he's always complaining about picking up trash "that ain't mine" when we're done hitting the water.


----------



## driftwood (Apr 2, 2009)

Try the Maumee Tackle website they post daily river reports and locations to start looking for the fish....HOPE THIS HELPS A LITTLE.. I use his reports to plan my trips to the river,,


----------

